# should I worry about high ammonia levels in planted tank?



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

My ammonia levels have been off the chart for the past few days. I have done 25% water changes each day for the past 3. The plants and fish are fine. There are no yellowing leaves and hardly any dead leaves on substrate. I have cleaned out the filter of all plant material.

Should i worry about the levels or try to get them into check? I know the ammonia is part of the nitrogen cycle and in the long run it will be used by the plants.

Oh yeah, the pH is 6.8.

Thanks
John B


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

Still need to get the ammonia down. Is this a new tank? And if you're cycling, you shouldn't have too many fish in there yet. If it weren't planted, I'd add salt to lessen the effects of the ammonia on the fish. In your case, I'd add Amquel Plus daily or every other day while the ammonia is high to help detoxify it. And keep up the daily water changes with dechlorinated water.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

its a 55 planted tank with CO2 injection...been up for over a year now.


----------



## zzpat (Apr 8, 2009)

JBarlak said:


> My ammonia levels have been off the chart for the past few days. I have done 25% water changes each day for the past 3. The plants and fish are fine. There are no yellowing leaves and hardly any dead leaves on substrate. I have cleaned out the filter of all plant material.
> 
> Should i worry about the levels or try to get them into check? I know the ammonia is part of the nitrogen cycle and in the long run it will be used by the plants.
> 
> ...


Another solution is more plants...specifically fast growing bunch plants. A few bunches should take care of the ammonia in no time. In the mean time, I'd put in an air stone, even though you have CO2 (which will be depleted by the stone), but the stone should circulate the bad water faster so it gets to the filter (turn the air stone low over night to conserve CO2).

FYI, I'm guessing.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

JBarlak said:


> its a 55 planted tank with CO2 injection...been up for over a year now.


So, why the ammonia spike? What did you change? Did you recently clean a filter or did some plants die? Algaecide, medicated?

Plants can use ammonia directly for their nitrogen source, but an established tank should have 0 ammonia and nitrites, leaving nitrate as the plant's nitrogen source.


----------

